# Mother figure attraction



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Siddharth found comfort from my old tea pot. He sits by her as his choosen evening spot, occasionally nibbling at her face!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is cuteness overload!!  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG - too funny! Almost like he's saying "so what's all the fuss about here?"  Thanks Boni - love it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lol. Adorable. 

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Great picture for the photo contest!
I have that same tea pot. Maybe I should offer it to one of my singles.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That is too cute!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL. . .no really. That is without a doubt one of the funniest and cutest pictures I've EVER seen, especially with the story. You have to get a little video of them kissing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY OH MY! Talk about CUTE!! 

GREAT picture, Boni...pijies never cease to amaze me! He's probably saying, "Well, I LOVE "full figured" hens!!"

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

LOL, terrific picture Bonni. They are even color matched in the red gray black and white theme with him wearing his pidj wear. 
Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Positively adorable  !

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Sid is such a cute round tubster!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I keep coming back to look at that picture and show people. It's just about the funniest picture ever. Everyone here loves it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see what the babies of this pair will look like!  LOL.
Love comes in many forms apparently


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Can't wait to see what the babies of this pair will look like!  LOL.
> *Love comes in many forms apparently *


You certainly have THAT right, Becky!!

I would assume their eggs would be QUITE HARD SHELLED! 

Squabs will probably be the strong silent type...a BIG strong silent type!!   


Shi


----------

